

WSGI, Web Frameworks, and Requests: Explicit or Implicit? - po
http://dirtsimple.org/2011/08/wsgi-web-frameworks-and-requests.html

======
po
I'm getting excited about the ideas he is putting out there.

 _...the endgame that I'm trying to describe, is a future in which both "full
stack" and "WSGI-centric" frameworks use a common protocol to provide their
features to applications._

The devil's in the details but that would be an awesome thing. The call to
action at the end is great too:

 _So, that's the interesting question that lies ahead:

Do you have any warts in your current app, library, or framework that this
might help you solve? Or a feature you think it could help you add?

Leave me a comment here, or drop me an email via the Web-SIG!_

